# Wanna share my nuts with you



## padronman (Jun 7, 2014)

Thought I'd share my nuts with all of you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Recipe:

2 lbs raw almonds
5 Tbs Worcestershire sauce
3 tsp Onion Powder
3 tsp Garlic Powder
1 tsp Cayenne Pepper
1 tsp Gray Salt (or your preferred salt)
4 dashes of your favorite pepper sauce

Mix wet and dry ingredients till dissolved. Add nuts and toss to coat. Place on apparatus of your choice (I use perforated pans) sprinkle liberally with salt and freshly cracked black pepper.

Place in smoker and smoke for 2.5 hours at 225F. I used Hickory and Cherry. About 3 to 1 on the hickory. Probably 2 oz of wood or so.

Use of a perforated pan keeps me from having to stir them to get even coverage. Your mileage may vary 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://s141.photobucket.com/user/PadronMan/media/DSC_0375.jpg.html
Ready to go!!!

http://s141.photobucket.com/user/PadronMan/media/DSC_0377.jpg.html
In the Smokin-It #2 waiting for some hickory love.

Guess Ill have to post a follow up to see how they turned out.

Scott
PadronMan

/ message  sig

__________________
There is nothing better than a great cigar and a full smoker.

Smokin-It #2

/ sig

controls


----------



## padronman (Jun 7, 2014)

OMG my nuts are delicious!! A little spicy but not too much.....good flavor from the Worcestershire sauce and a whole lotta Hickory flavor. Great batch!

http://s141.photobucket.com/user/PadronMan/media/DSC_0382.jpg.html
A great color on these.

http://s141.photobucket.com/user/PadronMan/media/DSC_0381.jpg.html
Letting them cool before putting in a Mason Jar

This recipe is a keeper

/ message  sig

__________________
There is nothing better than a great cigar and a full smoker.

Smokin-It #2

/ sig

controls


----------



## padronman (Jun 7, 2014)

Had 2 lbs of whole pecans and decided to do a little smoking 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





4 Tbs unsalted butter
1 Tbs minced garlic
2 Tbs Brown Sugar
2 Tbs White Sugar
2 tsp hot sauce
1 tsp chili powder
2 lbs pecans

Melt butter.....add garlic and cook for a minute (don't brown). Add remaining ingredients and cook for additional 2 minutes. Place pecans in a bowl and toss to coat. Place in smoking pan of your choosing and smoke at 225F for 2 hours.

http://s141.photobucket.com/user/PadronMan/media/DSC_0383.jpg.html
Ready to go into the Smokin-It #2

http://s141.photobucket.com/user/PadronMan/media/DSC_0384.jpg.html
All nestled in. Added Pecan wood and Apple wood to smoker.

http://s141.photobucket.com/user/PadronMan/media/DSC_0389.jpg.html
Not to brag.....but my wife said my nuts look and taste delicious 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://s141.photobucket.com/user/PadronMan/media/DSC_0390.jpg.html
Come in for your close-up my little darlings!!

Thanks for lookin'

Scott

/ message  sig


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 7, 2014)

Beautiful! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jun 8, 2014)

Sigh. You are killing me. I have been very busy and not had much chance to smoke. Now, you post this and I have to try them. They look so good. I will be bookmarking this page.







Disco


----------



## padronman (Jun 8, 2014)

I always make time for my nuts ;-)


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 8, 2014)

Looks good! I'll have to try those, thanks!


----------



## driedstick (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks great will have to try the almonds next time I do my pretzels. Thanks 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you, your nuts look fantastic and I'll try your method because I've been wondering how to make good smoked nuts, never settled on a seasoning package.

...teasing with the thread title is like a snake owner's forum where ball python owners' threads have titles like Pics of My Balls.


----------



## nolaz86 (Nov 29, 2014)

hey PadronMan, looking over your recipe for the smoked pecans, I see you didn't call for salt. Is this an error, or do you not use any salt?


----------



## rdknb (Nov 29, 2014)

They both look so good.  I will have to do the same soon.


----------

